# My Water Woes & Sodium Metabisulphate



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/08)

> Campden tablets (potassium or sodium metabisulphite) are a sulphur-based product that is used primarily in wine, cider and beer making to kill certain bacteria and to inhibit the growth of most wild yeast: this product is also used to eliminate both free chlorine, and the more stable form, chloramine, from water solutions (i.e., drinking water from municipal sources). Campden tablets allow the amateur brewer to easily measure small quantities of sodium metabisulphite, so it can be used to protect against wild yeast and bacteria without affecting flavour.
> 
> Typical use is one crushed Campden tablet per gallon of must or wort. This dosage contributes 67 ppm sulfur dioxide to the wort but the level of active sulfur dioxide diminishes rapidly as it reacts with chlorine and chloramine, and with aldehydes (particularly in wine). Therefore, the concentration of free sulfur dioxide is greatly diminished by the time the beer or wine is consumed. However, when used only for the purpose of dechlorinating tap water before brewing, 1 tablet will effectively treat 20 gallons of water.
> 
> ...



The above quote from Wikipedia - as everyone says, never trust everything on Wikipedia - get a second opinion.

I have said sodium metabisulphate in powder form, not in campden tablet form. As I have stated on another thread, I have sufficient information to believe my tap water is high in chloramine levels which causes bad home brewing (tipped the last five brews out) So without wishing to start a panic attack and getting everyone to think their water is crap, I will experiment tonight on a small batch of brew to see if this helps.

For anyone experienced in these matters, should I be doing a small dose (1 tablet to 20 gallons as in blue) or the heavy dose (1 tablet per gallon of wort as in red above) - or asked another way, treat the water first or add to the mash or add to the wort prior to fermenation.

edit : the last little bit


----------



## PostModern (10/11/08)

There is no chloramine in the lovely Gong, but I still add metabisulphate to the HLT. I use a pinch (about 1/4 tsp) in 50 litres of water as an anti-oxidant. I don't think I'll continue doing it, given the debunking of the HSA myth. Not sure how much you'll need to treat chloramines tho


----------



## jonw (10/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> For anyone experienced in these matters, should I be doing a small dose (1 tablet to 20 gallons as in blue) or the heavy dose (1 tablet per gallon of wort as in red above) - or asked another way, treat the water first or add to the mash.



I recall reading that you only need a small amount, and that if you use too much it has an adverse affect. I use a quarter of a tablet to a fermentor full of water, which roughly equates to one tab per 20gal. You should treat your water well before using it, as free chlorine will dissipate by itself. I leave it over night.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Stuster (10/11/08)

Take the blue tablet.  

The red one is for killing off wild yeast (or yeast), bacteria etc. Different reason, different quantity. Palmer suggests the blue quantity in How to Brew. I had some sodium met lying around looking for a use so I just used a metric pinch of it as PoMo suggests and left it overnight. Then I gave up and didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/08)

Stuster said:


> Take the blue tablet.
> 
> The red one is for killing off wild yeast (or yeast), bacteria etc. Different reason, different quantity. Palmer suggests the blue quantity in How to Brew. I had some sodium met lying around looking for a use so I just used a metric pinch of it as PoMo suggests and left it overnight. Then I gave up and didn't notice any difference.




Thanks all. Took the blue tablet ! Soaking my mash water as I type.

Actually I'll brew tomorrow with the S M water (yes, I'm a masochist) and another batch on Wednesday using rainwater as a control. With 5 empty kegs, I'm sure I can find a place for the contents !



> There is no chloramine in the lovely Gong



Damn, I was there all weekend but busy moving a relative to new digs. Didn't give it a thought about filling up a few cubes with someone else's water ! Didn't have time to do much except lifting furniture etc.


----------

